# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Dịch vụ làm visa đi cuba nhanh

## thuvannt91

Bạn đang tìm hiểu về các thủ tục xin *visa đi cuba*? Bạn muốn tìm một dịch vụ làm _visa di cuba_ có uy tín? Hãy call ngay cho chúng tôi để được tư vấn và hoàn tất các thủ tục xin visa đi cuba uy tín cho bạn.
Chúng tôi sẽ tư vấn miễn phí cho quý khách các vấn đề liên quang đến các hoạt động xin *visa đi cuba* như:

Tư vấn những quy định của pháp luật về việc cấp visa đi cuba
Tư vấn các thủ tục xin visa đi cubaTư vấn về thời gian đóng visa, gia hạn visa
Tư vấn hồ sơ, tài liệu xin visa đi cubaHoàn tất các thủ tục xin *visa đi cuba* cho khách hàng.
*Liên hệ: Công ty TNHH Thương Mại và Du lịch Green canal travel**
Địa chỉ: 1/429 Kim Mã, Ba Đình, Hà Nội
Tel: 04 3724 5291 - 04 3724 5292
Mobile: 0904 386 229 hoặc 01266 200 333
Y!M: greencanaltravel/ greencanaltour/ greencanal_vn*

----------


## thuyvannt90

Làm visa đi cuba nhanh, khẩn giá rẻ :
visa đi du lịch :
- Phí làm 40 USD – 3 ngày
visa đi công tac :
- phí làm 100 USD - 3 ngày
visa business :
- phí làm 100 USD - 3 ngày
Liên hệ : Mr Quyết - 0904 386 229 Hoặc Ms Tâm - 01266 200 333.

----------


## thuyvannt90

làm *visa đi myanmar* giá rẻ :
- Hộ chiếu còn hạn > 200 Ngày
- 02 ảnh 4x6 nền phông trắng
- phí làm 30 USD- 3 ngày
Liên hệ : Tầng 3 - 85 A Tôn Đức Thăng - Đống Đa - Hà Nội

----------

